# Help getting 8 month old to sleep in crib



## HrCreuzi (Dec 5, 2008)

For our own reasons we don't want to bed-share. We want our 8 month old to sleep in her crib next to our bed. We bed-shared with our eldest until she was almost 2 and it was something we agreed we didn't want to do again.

Due to travel, surgery and a move our baby ended up being held pretty much every time she was asleep. She used to sleep so well and would let us set her down for sleep or naps and stay that way. Now I can't even set her down for naps without her waking up.

I need to be able to set her down and do other things. Please help me find gentle ways of getting her to sleep in her crib!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

You're probably going to think I'm crazy-- but have you considered putting her down swaddled? It may be that she's come to enjoy the feeling of being held, and that being in the crib feels like too much empty space around her. And lots of babies enjoy swaddling in the second half of the first year-- both my DS and my DD2 still slept wrapped tightly, at this age. A Miracle Blanket with holes cut for the legs was our solution; other mamas have come up with others, and I am pretty sure there are some products available that weren't around when my kids were babies.

Heck, DS is four now, and he still likes to have his covers tucked in very tightly all around his arms.


----------



## lucy_v (Jan 21, 2009)

My advice only applies to nighttime (at least for us)... my DD (12 months) still can't be put in her crib for naps, I have to lay down with her in bed and slip away (or just sleep or read). We couldn't put her in her crib until she was 9 months, and even then it only lasted a short while before we couldn't do it again. Then we had the revelation (thanks to mamas here!) that we didn't have a good bedtime routine. We ramped up the pre-bedtime routine and now she can go into her crib very drowsy and fall asleep. She comes into bed with us after waking (anywhere from 3-9 hours!?), but it's better than when she would only sleep in my arms!


----------



## arieltron (Jan 27, 2011)

subbing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucy_v*
> 
> My advice only applies to nighttime (at least for us)... my DD (12 months) still can't be put in her crib for naps, I have to lay down with her in bed and slip away (or just sleep or read). We couldn't put her in her crib until she was 9 months, and even then it only lasted a short while before we couldn't do it again. Then we had the revelation (thanks to mamas here!) that we didn't have a good bedtime routine. We ramped up the pre-bedtime routine and now she can go into her crib very drowsy and fall asleep. She comes into bed with us after waking (anywhere from 3-9 hours!?), but it's better than when she would only sleep in my arms!


what does your bedtime routine consist of, also bedtime?


----------



## lucy_v (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arieltron*
> 
> subbing
> 
> what does your bedtime routine consist of, also bedtime?


Sorry for the late reply! If you're still wondering, this is our "ideal" bedtime routine (we've slacked a bit lately as the days have gotten longer and the weather nicer):

~ mellowing out in the later afternoon

~ dinner all together when possible

~ dim the lights, put on relaxing music

~ wear her around for a bit, or read some books

~ bath

~ moisturize her/massage, get into pajamas

~ read (sing) one or two books

~ nurse

I've also been able to put her in her crib for naps---as long as I don't wait too long and let her get overtired.


----------

